# The Ultimate RS.....



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

With so many RS's out there, whether Audi, Skoda, Ford & not forgetting Porsche to name a few.... (although not sure if there are any others..)

What is the Ultimate RS....?
I'm sure the new Audi RS6 will have a say in this or is it the Audi RS4.... ? (although i'm sure Skoda owners may disagree... Â ;D )

But surely it must be the classic Porsche 911 Carrera 2.7 RS










http://www.idee.demon.nl/911_27/911_27.htm

"In 1973 Porsche wanted to enter the GT competition. For that purpose the 911 Carrera RS was designed as a racing-car. To homologate the car for the Group 4 GT class Porsche planned to sell 500 because rules required a minimum 500 be built. The price wasn't set too high to ensure they were sold. 
They needn't have woried however: the RS was a big hit. In total 1636 were ultimately produced. With that the RS was reclassified as a Group 3 series-production GT, for which it was required that at least 1000 were built. 
As a homologation-special the RS was much lightened ( thin-gauge body steel for instance ) and weighed less than 1000 kg's, about 150 kg's lighter than a stock 'S'. The first cars all had these thinner steels bodies, but because Porsche never expected the car to sell in such large numbers the supply wasn't sufficient, so that the last 300 cars had to be built using the normal-weight body parts."


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I couldn't agree more  i'd personally go for the lightweight version


----------



## stevefitz (May 14, 2002)

what about the rs500 cosworth i have one of these old but good touring cars a nice reliable? 420bhp weighs in at 1050kgs geared for 120mph with getrag race box, noisy as hell inside with that quaife rear diff winding its nuts off . for a 1985 car its absolutely awesume you are talking Â£100,000 worth of motor in its time present value Â£20,000.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Agree with steve 100%, the 3 Door Cossie has to be one of the all time classics in terms of a car that brought so much to a new approach.....

Touring Car
Rally Car
Race Car
Road Car

.... and those sexy lines, Enough said really.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've long thought that an RS200 would be a fun car to blat about in at the weekends.... Put back to race, not road, tune of course!

Clive


----------

